# Protecting Dry wall above the shower



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

a good oil base paint/primer

drywall is drywall and there isn't much you can do to waterproof it. you did however point out exactly why tile showers are so popular aside from cosmetics


----------



## jrusso5 (Oct 26, 2010)

*thanks*

I did look into tile but the cost for such a small space seemed a little to much


----------

